# Zena i loved you



## kikibananas (Aug 18, 2012)

Zena was a inside cat she got out by the doggy door and came back with a lot of bumps we too her to the vet and they had to put poor little Zena down. She had inside problems. We think she got in a dog fight. After that we got new cats,but i still miss her dearly



R.I.P i hope you had a good life :crying:angel


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I feel sorry for your loss.


----------

